# How many times a week do you take a bath/shower?



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

After having a big discussion with strawhat-san today, I thought I'd make a topic about this. He takes a shower every day, I take a bath 3-4 times a week. I don't see the need to do it more. It's not like I get dirty or start smelling like fish or something. But apparently he does.

Commence!

EDIT: added poll, this is my first time adding a poll to a topic!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

I never take baths, showers only for me, couple of times a week.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 27, 2010)

At one point it was kinda infrequent.

Then I started doing one every other day.

Now I do one every single day.

It feels nice to be clean


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2010)

Where's the poll?

2 times a week maximum, usually only 1 time. 
The hygiene in this household isn't that good at all actually :/


----------



## Thoob (Apr 27, 2010)

Never bath... shower every night though.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 27, 2010)

i take 14 showers a week everyday in the morning when i wake up and then again in the evening can never be too clean


----------



## frogmyster3 (Apr 27, 2010)

Of a weekday I tend to shower twice, once of a morning and once of an evening. I like to be clean. Of a weekend anything goes.


----------



## 1NOOB (Apr 27, 2010)

a shower  in the morning and a bath before bed  lol ....


----------



## prowler (Apr 27, 2010)

Wash my hair in the morning
Bath in the night or I skip a day if I cba.


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 27, 2010)

The fact that this topic is even here is a problem, how about how many times a day?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

Holy crap people, it's like you all have fear to be unclean


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2010)

I take a shower every morning, helps to wake me up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That makes at least 7 times a week for me.



			
				Satangel said:
			
		

> Where's the poll?


this


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 27, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Holy crap people, it's like you all have fear to be unclean


its not a fear of being unclean its the fact that i like being clean especially since i go out to restaurants/night clubs a lot cant go out into public not smelling good thats almost as bad as not brushing your teeth...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn poll doesn't show up D:

EDIT: Finally.


----------



## strawhat-san (Apr 27, 2010)

every night 
but i allready told you that at school


----------



## Hachibei (Apr 27, 2010)

I used to shower every other morning, but now that I'm at an age where that stuff actually matters, I shower every morning. It's not even entirely about being clean, showering every morning wakes me up.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 27, 2010)

Like someone else said, I pretty much try to everyday...but on weekends sometimes things just happen. Hahaha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just have to because my hair gets CRAZY if it isn't washed.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, my hair gets incredibly greasy if I don't wash it for two days, but if I take a bath I'm in there for more than 2 hours... And I don't like showers because I have to stand up the entire time... So that's why I wash myself 3-4 times a week.

Now for holidays, I don't care whether I'm dirty or not, I'm always inside so no one ever has to see me. And so I don't wash myself for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 27, 2010)

Depends on the season and what I do during the day....for instance, n the summer I shower 6-7 times a week; if I'm working on the house or working out I shower twice a day (the sun tends to make me sweat).  In the winter when it's all snowy, and cold and I'm being a couch potato 3-4 times a week (I hate getting outta the shower, only to freeze my nads off).  So it's really quite variable, basically I take showers when I need em, or if I just wanna feel fresh.


----------



## Taijo (Apr 27, 2010)

This is really interesting, these differences never occurred to me, I guess I always took it for granted that everyone showers or bathes once per day Oo

I must admit I was shocked when I saw once or twice a week, but then I quickly mind-slapped myself for being condescending. Maybe I'm just a clean-freak?

I dont know what to think now! xD


----------



## Devin (Apr 27, 2010)

Once every day. Give or take, a day or 2 on the weekend. xD


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 27, 2010)

Usually once a day,in the morning but if I was working on a weekend, I usually take another shower after if I plan on going out.


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 27, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Yeah, my hair gets incredibly greasy if I don't wash it for two days, but if I take a bath I'm in there for more than 2 hours... And I don't like showers because I have to stand up the entire time... So that's why I wash myself 3-4 times a week.
> 
> Now for holidays, I don't care whether I'm dirty or not, I'm always inside so no one ever has to see me. And so I don't wash myself for a couple of weeks.



No offense but fuck...that is disgusting. Surely you exaggerate.


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 27, 2010)

Once a day. Sometimes twice. At least every morning. Makes me feel clean/fresh/confident.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 27, 2010)

I rather to get shower almost daily. I dont want to know if some of you do it twice a week!! It make me puke thinking about stink butt and penis smelly. UGH! Please get a shower almost daily or EVERYDAY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The water is your bestfriend, man!


----------



## Taijo (Apr 27, 2010)

GWEndlessDuel said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I rofled at this post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the mix of bad language, the direct offence right after the "no offence", followed by the pompous "surely you exaggerate" xD

But yeah, couple of weeks? Maybe some of the people here are really young and don't even have noticeable body odor yet.


----------



## GWEndlessDuel (Apr 27, 2010)

lol, I try.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

Depends on the day really.  

I always make sure I'm fresh before I arrive at work, I'm the boss and the face of my hotel so I must always make sure I look fresh no matter what day.  On my two days off I don't really bother but those two days are never together so I look clean anyway. 

Lately we've been busy seeing its a seaside hotel and we get shitloads of guests at this time of year so I help out the cleaners with the rooms and its hard sweaty work so I have to shower when I get home.

So right now around 10 times a week but if I don't help the cleaners just 5.


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 27, 2010)

Depends on whats happening that week.
If nothing strenuous is happening then 3-4 times a week.
If things are happened all over more than that


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 27, 2010)

Taijo said:
			
		

> But yeah, couple of weeks? Maybe some of the people here are really young and don't even have noticeable body odor yet.


i've been taking at least 1 shower a day all my life(even though as a kid it was 1 bath a day)but i can honestly say i don't think i've ever gone a day without bathing/showering


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 27, 2010)

I shower everyday, showering more than once a day is incredibly bad for you, it can 'cause skin irritation and dryness. It is especially bad for a woman as all the natural oils are washed away which can 'cause a number of problems.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 27, 2010)

I try to have a shower or bath every night, but like a few here, sometimes the weekends are different. The main reason the weekends differ is I stay out a lot and the times I get home are like 12-1Am so I wouldn't want to wake people up


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 27, 2010)

I take a shower and shave every morning before I go to work.
I do a quick wash up in the night time before going to sleep as well.
I used to take shower in the evening and just shave/wash my hair in the morning some years ago , but now if I don't take 20 minutes and take a shower before I go to work I know I'll feel dirty for the rest of the day, even if I don't really smell and people will never guess I didn't shower, I wouldn't feel comfortable without taking one. 
Besides if I don't take a shower I can't even correctly shave, my face skin is very sensitive and a nice , hot shower makes my facial hair softer and easier to shave off.
Of course when I'm with a lady is a totally different story.... I take a shower before going to bed , and something like three or more showers during the night !


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, I have noticeable body odour alright, ever since I was 12... But it seems as though many of you have not yet heard about this spectacular new invention called 'deodorant'. A female version also exists, called 'perfume'.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 27, 2010)

Every other day (3/4 days per week)
I sometimes slack off on the weekends.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 27, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Oh, I have noticeable body odour alright, ever since I was 12... But it seems as though many of you have not yet heard about this spectacular new invention called 'deodorant'. A female version also exists, called 'perfume'.



Perfume isn't deodorant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the equivalent to After Shave, its still just called deodorant for women


----------



## iYoshi- (Apr 28, 2010)

hot shower everyday cos it feels nice in winter


----------



## IgiveUgas (Apr 28, 2010)

I love to feel clean.  Everyday shower is a must.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 28, 2010)

seven sounds correct.  but sometimes i get lazy on the weekend, if i have no work and ill take 1 over two days.


----------



## cruznik71450 (Apr 28, 2010)

I shower once a day for the most part but every once in a while I'll take more then one in a day. But other times I miss a day like if it's a heavy night partying and i don't go to sleep till like 7 am. I tend to sleep through the rest of the day and shower whenever I wake up. Bath's are nice too but I'm kinda to tall for my bath tub so it's uncomfortable and I never can find enough time cause when I do take baths I like to lay in there for over an hour to let everything soak in. It really is relaxing tho.


----------



## clegion (Apr 28, 2010)

more than once

in the morning and evening


----------



## Raika (Apr 28, 2010)

Once a day.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 28, 2010)

Everyday and once a day. Give or take one day.


----------



## -=Death~Wish=- (Apr 28, 2010)

once a DAY


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 28, 2010)

Everyday right before bed.  I can't fall sleep if I'm all sweaty and dirty.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 28, 2010)

I used to take a shower every morning and evening.
But, then my mom started whining, that it's not necesary, waste of water, blablabla.
So then it turned into once every day.

Every morning that is, I like to feel clean when going to school etc.
But now I kinda skip it every once in a while, but I never skip the shower more then one day. (cause, my hair gets all greasy after 2 days).

I don't take baths btw, bores me too much.


----------



## nutella (Apr 28, 2010)

i take a shower 2-4 times a week. i really hate showers. before you judge me, let me explain.

because of my skin condition (eczema, some of you may have it, its not really unheard of), i constantly have cuts all over my body. some small ones you can barely see, and some big ones that i just wake up with. now when i take a shower, it stings baad. so basically, its just me struggling for 15 - 20 minutes. after that, i have to take a "bleach bath" because my doctor wants me to test out a solution to my condition. its basically just sitting in regular, diluted bleach for 15 minutes. thats also quite boring i might add (as well as some usually stingy-ness, which by now isn't all that bad). following that, i must apply all my lotions and medicines (4+ in total), which takes about another 15 minutes. so, about 45 min - 1 hour later, im finally done, but its not over yet. i constantly dry out for the following hours. this means that i need to repeat the process of applying some lotions about every hour for the the next 4 hours again to prevent my skin from cracking. (whats cool is that every goes up to me and is like "woah you so shiny!") however, lets say im about to sleep. im forced to wake up extremely dry (like i botoxed my face and plastered my arms straight). my skin feels like crap for the entire day regardless of whether i put more lotion on at that point.

don't get me wrong, i absolutely lurv the feeling of waking up fresh when i had a shower the night before. but i don't want to repeat this process everyday especially when you only absolutely need to take a shower once a week to prevent infections and whatnot.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 28, 2010)

I take one every morning, and every time after gym (so twice a day)

and sometimes i take one more in the evening (in summer it gets really hot and humid)


----------



## Beats (Apr 28, 2010)

What is a shower/bath? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I shower once a day.


----------



## Paulieo (Apr 28, 2010)

I used to have a shower about 3 or 4 times a week, but now I exercise everyday so I shower at least once everyday.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 28, 2010)

Do not misunderstand Perfume/deodorant with soap !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I wash my hair every morning before work (or else, I look like a caveman XD).
for shower, it depends the season, if I transpired, etc.
Usually every 1 or 2 days, (more everyday on summer or when I feel dirty), though I clean my privates part everyday. if arms/body aren't dirty, other parts need cleaning more often.

Some jobs are really dirtying, some other aren't.

I don't get why we need to shower everyday either if you are clean, like if midnight render you dirty, 23h58 it's ok, but 00:02 ohhhh, new day, have to shower !
do not see it as "days" but as "hours or minutes". what decides which period of time you have to spend before you need to clean instead of just feeling dirty ?

it's like washing hand, I don't wash it at regular time, I just wash it when I feel the need.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 28, 2010)

I take bath twice a day on most days.
I take bath once in the morning after getting up from bed.
And once more after I come back from playing because I'm literally drenched in sweat.


----------



## Sylar1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Oh, I have noticeable body odour alright, ever since I was 12... But it seems as though many of you have not yet heard about this spectacular new invention called 'deodorant'. A female version also exists, called 'perfume'.



Then you will just smell like body odor + deodorant

i shower once a day, so 7 times a week


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 28, 2010)

God Damnit.
The taps in my bathroom are broken so I can't shower today.


----------



## Kinqdra (Apr 28, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I rather to get shower almost daily. I dont want to know if some of you do it twice a week!! It make me puke thinking about stink butt and penis smelly. UGH! Please get a shower almost daily or EVERYDAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shower once a week!!!
JK
Every other day probably


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 28, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's why you wash your axil with a washcloth, then put some deodorant on, but nothing more. It's unnecessary.


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 28, 2010)

Using perfumes or deodorants in order to " cover " body odor, rather then taking a shower, is disgusting.
You are still dirty underneath and full of bacteria that develops with sweat and dirt , and mix that up with the chemicals of deodorants and you got a pretty nice recipe for disaster.
Nothing beats the feeling of being clean after a nice shower, knowing that if you meet a girls you won't start worrying about getting too   close ( in addition to being already shy on your own ).
Always feel cool and prepared for the unexpected and respectful to yourself,  take a shower every morning !


----------



## playallday (Apr 28, 2010)

I normally take one after a soccer game/practice.  Some times I get lazy on weekends, so only 5 or 6 times a week.

I know some farmers who get their kids to take a shower every two weeks because of lack of water.


----------



## Porobu (Apr 28, 2010)

Normally showers everyday and sometimes baths


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 28, 2010)

At least once a day


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 28, 2010)

I feel dirty unless I shower everyday. OCD sucks.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 28, 2010)

I shower everyday.


----------



## Conor (Apr 28, 2010)

Every second day. I don't sweat, ever. Only shower to stop my hair from getting greasy.


----------



## Goli (Apr 28, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Every second day. I don't sweat, ever. Only shower to stop my hair from getting greasy.


Same, I never sweat, however I do it so my hair doesn't get all frizzy!


----------



## Taijo (Apr 28, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> i take a shower 2-4 times a week. i really hate showers. before you judge me, let me explain.
> 
> because of my skin condition (eczema, some of you may have it, its not really unheard of), i constantly have cuts all over my body. some small ones you can barely see, and some big ones that i just wake up with. now when i take a shower, it stings baad. so basically, its just me struggling for 15 - 20 minutes. after that, i have to take a "bleach bath" because my doctor wants me to test out a solution to my condition. its basically just sitting in regular, diluted bleach for 15 minutes. thats also quite boring i might add (as well as some usually stingy-ness, which by now isn't all that bad). following that, i must apply all my lotions and medicines (4+ in total), which takes about another 15 minutes. so, about 45 min - 1 hour later, im finally done, but its not over yet. i constantly dry out for the following hours. this means that i need to repeat the process of applying some lotions about every hour for the the next 4 hours again to prevent my skin from cracking. (whats cool is that every goes up to me and is like "woah you so shiny!") however, lets say im about to sleep. im forced to wake up extremely dry (like i botoxed my face and plastered my arms straight). my skin feels like crap for the entire day regardless of whether i put more lotion on at that point.
> 
> don't get me wrong, i absolutely lurv the feeling of waking up fresh when i had a shower the night before. but i don't want to repeat this process everyday especially when you only absolutely need to take a shower once a week to prevent infections and whatnot.



I have eczema too, but not as serious as yours it would seem. I have small itchy areas all around the year that become irritated and wound-like if I scratch them too much, but that I can live with.

When spring comes though, it gets baaaad. My treatment consists of lotions and a couple of pills. They can make me 100% again, but really kill my immune system. I have "bleached bathed" before as you called it, when it became real bad last year. What you wrote about your eczema and treatment sounds more hardcore, I feel for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and to make this on-topic: I may shower everyday but when the eczema kicks in I really shouldnt. I still do, but they have to be short and not too hot


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 28, 2010)

I shower every day but I like my girls a little dirty.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 28, 2010)

I bathe everyday just to smell nice and clean for mah lady ;D


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Apr 30, 2010)

I procrastinate too much so once a week or less.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 30, 2010)

I have to take a shower everyday 'cause I'm in a really bad mood when I wake up. It's my trick to calm down a little bit. If I don't take a shower, I need to stay about 1hr. in my bed in order to wake up properly.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 30, 2010)

DarknessxD407 said:
			
		

> I procrastinate too much so once a week or less.


So, what you're saying is you're too busy procrastinating to shower? That's quite awesome.


----------



## Njrg (May 1, 2010)

Everyday more or less.


----------



## logical thinker (May 1, 2010)

4 times, nowadays.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 4, 2010)

I do it *everyday*
Its summer here in the Philippines (which means it's hot, duh)
And I cannot afford not to cool myself in water. Especially I need to do chores D:


----------



## mrfatso (May 4, 2010)

everyday i will take a bath and unless i am unforunate to get hit by a pigeon dropping, if not just once a day will do


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 4, 2010)

When I was a child my mother told me that I had to take a shower every 2 days. Nowadays I take a shower every day, but sometimes (i.e. when I'm to late) I don't. So it's usually 6 or 7 times a week.


----------



## Vigilante (May 4, 2010)

I feel guilty if i dont take a bathat leaqst oncee a day that why i always take a bath


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 4, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> When I was a child my mother told me that I had to take a shower every 2 days.


Heh, my mother told me the same thing. I guess the idea of showering every 2 days is stuck in my head now


----------



## Forstride (May 5, 2010)

I shower at least 6 times a week (Sometimes I won't on Saturday, since I have usually do nothing on that day) in the morning.  I hate the idea of baths, since it's pretty much laying in your own filth, unless you were clean when you got in (Which would defeat the whole purpose of getting a bath)...However, I had to as a kid obviously, since my mom didn't let me get a shower for safety reasons.


----------



## Cyan (May 5, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I shower at least 6 times a week (Sometimes I won't on Saturday, since I have usually do nothing on that day) in the morning.  I hate the idea of baths, since it's pretty much laying in your own filth, unless you were clean when you got in (Which would defeat the whole purpose of getting a bath)...However, I had to as a kid obviously, since my mom didn't let me get a shower for safety reasons.


Japanese do that. They shower first to get clean, and then bath if they want to relax a moment.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 5, 2010)

Xamus ace said:
			
		

> I feel guilty if i dont take a bathat leaqst oncee a day that why i always take a bath


That's us Filipinos. We take a bath everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----------------

and our climate is tropical, so it's hot and warm here, HOTTER in summer_(like right now!! it's so effin' HOT!)_


----------



## Cyan (May 5, 2010)

Why nobody feels guilty if they don't take it 2 times a days ? or more ?

You start to feel guilty at 24H spent time without washing ?
23h is ok ? but not 24 ?
Do you feel dirty only after 24h ?


why not take a shower when it's needed instead of deciding a spent time ?
sometime it could need to be taken 2 in the same day (after a dirty work, gardening, etc. for example)
and sometime you are already clean, but you feel the need to be even cleaner ?

washing to often is not good either.


----------



## DjoeN (May 5, 2010)

That's the big problem, you guys take to often a shower/bath
You break down your immume system.

I take:
- 1 bath a week to relax and a shower afterwards to get clean (Sunday mostly)
- 1 shower a week (Wednesday mostly)
- 1 extra shower after our weekly swim (Saturday mostly) to get of the chloor stuff.

I daily wash myself and brush my teeth in the morning and evening behind the lavabo (or whatever it is called in English)
I only take an extra shower if i'm dirty from work or other stuff you sweat from (sport etc...)
I take extra showers in the summer, but mostly just to cool off and refreshen with cold water.
I wash my hands after every toilet use
I use washgel i have in my pocket after every foreign keyboard i use (work related)
I wash my hands before every table vissit to eat
I daily refresh my face with just clean water during the day to keep happy and with my mind @ work


----------



## elixirdream (May 5, 2010)

7 is the magical number
damn i am so dirty


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 5, 2010)

I take a shower every morning before I go to school.
Hmm, oh yeah I also take a bath three times a week in the evening.
It feels so nice after a long schoolday. ^^


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 5, 2010)

What Cyan and DjoeN said is definitely true: washing yourself too often is not good, because you break down your immune system.

Also, 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> behind the lavabo


 epic English fail right there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I have no idea how to say it either


----------



## tj_cool (May 5, 2010)

2-3 times a week, depends (probably more in summer)



			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Lavabo" is Sink in English


----------



## WiiThoko (May 5, 2010)

I try to take one every night, but usually end up taking one every other night.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> What Cyan and DjoeN said is definitely true: washing yourself too often is not good, because you break down your immune system.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...



i was really bad on washing myself befor, hated it. wel i still hate it, i don't know why but i do. takes time and its cold after you get out of the shower :/
hmm my immune system is kinda good lol, i have not been sick since i was around 14 (im 19 now) maybe some light sneezy, headacheand and a runny nose but nothing more than that.

for the most i shower about every 3 day sometimes 2or 1 if i feel like i need it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 5, 2010)

Haha, I know what you mean! Once you're under the shower, you don't want to get out because it's too damn cold! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, who would want that?


----------



## ykhan (May 5, 2010)

shower!?


----------



## Sephi (May 5, 2010)

On school days I shower in the morning before school, on the weekend I shower around mid day after I wake up. I usually can't go a day without a shower because my hair gets really dirty and its usually humid and hot here in Florida, and the summer is terrible. I can't withstand the feeling in this weather. I like the cold.


----------



## DS1 (May 7, 2010)

If I don't take a shower in the morning*, I cannot function at all. Sometimes I'll do some exercise/chores first and then shower, but on a normal day it's #1. Then if I do some exercise or something later in the day, I have to shower again.

*I know this is uncommon in many parts of the world, but white people's hair makes this greasy stuff when we sleep, and to me it feels disgusting so I make sure to shower and wash my hair in the morning. Apparently it's good for the hair, but screw that, I don't want to feel nasty.


----------



## Gore (May 7, 2010)

probably five times a week, I usually skip weekends


----------



## Prophet (May 7, 2010)

I actually spend more time in the bath tub than out of it. It's become a strange addiction. I'm a fish?


----------



## iFish (May 7, 2010)

once every 2 days.......

i actually hate the shower. i like the bath, more relaxing, AND ACTION FIGURES!!!


----------



## geoflcl (May 7, 2010)

The very first thing I do every day is shower.  Otherwise, I just feel all grimey and... blechh.

I guess there was some sort of scientific study that said it's better for your skin if you don't shower daily.

I don't intend to ever test their theory, though.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

Usually 3-5 times a week. They aren't scheduled; I take em when it seems necessary. Sometimes I get lazy and don't take a shower even if I do need one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While in vacation in Mexico, where the weather is better, I found showers more enjoyable so I took them more frequently.

I don't bathe mang.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 7, 2010)

I only shower when my balls start sticking to my leg.


----------



## asdf (May 7, 2010)

I take them every day before I go to bed. If I skip one day, I always take one the next day. I can't stand being dirty.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I only shower when my balls start sticking to my leg.


Eww, I hope you were joking because that's just damn gross


----------



## Windaga (May 7, 2010)

I generally take a shower in the morning, and a bath at night. The bath is more of a relaxing method, though. If I had a hot tub or a jacuzzi, I'd use that instead.


----------



## pichon64 (May 7, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> And I don't like showers because I have to stand up the entire time...



This is, at least, anthologic.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I only shower when my balls start sticking to my leg.


Ugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , you're oversharing


----------



## weiHe (May 14, 2010)

It feels good being clean.
And after a shower, i always have more energy.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 15, 2010)

weiHe said:
			
		

> It feels good being clean.
> And after a shower, i always have more energy.


ahhhhhhhhhhh
I love feeling warm and comfortable after taking a shower


----------



## Balee56 (May 15, 2010)

I take a shower every day.


----------



## iMinotauro (May 19, 2010)

Every day.

My pits and hair bro.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

A few times a week, but not every single day.


----------

